# Help with spinning wheel game please



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you want it to match your theme (if you're having one)?? -ie are you doing a haunted carnival theme.

just off the top of my head though, it could be used for the Tempt Your Fate game (lots of other threads here for specifics), instead of picking out a fate slip or popping a ballon for a fate, they spin the wheel


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

You could put different embarrasing actions for your guests to perform. for example (howl at the moon and change into a werewolf). I have done something similar with a "Wheel of Death" mine was color coded to coincide with a certain colored shot of alcohol or act out a skit and the ones that survived one of every color got a trophy. It was fun to see people acting out certain things and embarrasing themselves.


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Rosella
i dont have a theme, it is just halloween madness everywhere 

I like the tempt your fate Idea. I usually play tempt your fate popping balloons. hmm should I just have 6 bad fates and write them on the wheel with 6 good fates..

or just have good fate and bad written on the wheel and good fates get a prize and the bad fates will be written on paper and picked out of a cauldron or something.

or maybe just have 1 bad fate that is done everytime it lands on bad fate... I am really having a hard time this year working all the games out so any input is appreciated. 

thanks for any help.
carol


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Ohhhhh, I really like that too Drayvan


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

you could do 6 of each, but depending on how many guests you have, it may get repetative. What about having post-it notes or tear off things so you can vary the fates once in a while? That way you can have 6 of each but have more than 6 actual fates? Or have more bad fates than good and the good get a prize/live whatever it is you have?
Taking slips out a bowl could also work but then kinda defeats the purpose of a wheel?? :/


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks rosella, I am going to go with post it notes on some of the spaces so they can be changed through out the night.. I appreciate your help. I was so stuck.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

I did a Wheel of Fortune/MisFortune last year (similar to the tempt your fate game) to match my haunted casino theme. I just modified my son's twister game spinner and had the good fortune and misforunes in separate cauldrons. It was really simple and alot of laughs. Here is a link to a couple of pics:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/super_freak-albums-halloween-2010-haunted-casino-theme.html

By the way - the 'fortunes' were scratch off lottery tickets.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I made a little Wheel of Misfortune game.. Wish I had seen your thread earlier Super Freak! So I agree with everyone else who said to make it a tempt your fate game. Good luck!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

I have decided to do a tempt your fate game with the wheel. if you land on good fate you get a $1.00 scratch off lottery ticket. If you land on a bad fate you have to do a minute to win it task (I bought the minute to win it game). if you do the task within 1 minute, your name goes into a drawing for the grand prize. I was thinking about making the prize a $50.00 gift card. what do ya think?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I have a wheel this year as well......It's a pirate theme so i did "booty or bust" spaces. I have things like necklace shot glasses, lottery tickets, pirate duckies & skull key chains, big candy bars, glow in the dark pirate swords, shots of patron for the booty spaces and 3 bust spaces, so if they land on one of those they have to pick out a small treasure chest that has either a task they have to do like put on some funny glasses and tell a joke or wear a parrot hat and repeat everything someone says to you for fifteen minutes or answer a trivia question and if they don't get it right or don't do the task they have to take a shot of some nasty black licorice tasting shot or eat some gross pirate teeth. I hope it turns out. I know some of the prizes are kind of lame but hopefully everyone will be in the spirit and just have some fun.
Are you including the winners of the good fates as well as the winners of the minute to win it in the drawing? I think anyone would love to win a 50.00 gift card!!!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

That sounds great! 

I think I will allow my guests more then 1 turn at the wheel so they have multiple chances to get in the drawing. But I think I want them to have to complete the 1 minute task to get into the drawing. or I did see on the threads somewhere that someone is doing something similar but they are letting the winners trade in their prize for another turn to get a bad fate and a chance at the drawing.


----------

